# ä,ö,ü werden komisch dargestellt, trotz charset



## Hattrix (29. September 2007)

Hallo,

folgendes:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Hattrix - Das Bundesliga PbeM -</title>
<META NAME="Title" CONTENT="Hattrix">
<META NAME="Author" CONTENT="Daniel Körtge">
<META NAME="Revisit" CONTENT="After 2 days">
<META NAME="Keywords" CONTENT="Hattrix,Hattrix-Online,Bundesliga,Regionalliga,Oberliga,Deutschland,DFB-Pokal,Europapokal,PbeM-Spiel,Browsergame">
<META NAME="page-topic" CONTENT="Sport">
<META NAME="audience" CONTENT=" Alle ">
<META NAME="Robots" CONTENT="INDEX,FOLLOW">
<META NAME="Language" CONTENT="Deutsch">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
```

Trotzdem werden diese Zeichen bei mir komisch dargestellt! Wo ist mein Bug?

Hier auch nochmal zum Ansehen - > http://www.hattrix-online.de/test


----------



## TheBodo (29. September 2007)

```
&auml; = ä
&ouml; = ö
&uuml; = ü

&Auml; = Ä
&Ouml; = Ö
&Uuml; = Ü
```

bidde


----------



## Hattrix (29. September 2007)

Vorher hat es auch so geklappt, aber nun nicht mehr. Gibt es da keine andere Methode?


----------



## jojomp (29. September 2007)

Versuch doch einfach mal utf-8 als charset....


----------



## TheBodo (29. September 2007)

Wenn du als Editor Phase5 nutzt dann schreibt er dir bei jedem Speichern die Umlaute in die Codes um!
und beim Laden wieder zurück, so dass du die nie siehst!

aber:
 ich seh sie ganz normal!


----------



## Gumbo (29. September 2007)

Der Fehldarstellung nach zu urteilen, sind einige Teile UTF-8- und andere ISO-8859-1-kodiert. Du solltest dich besser für eine entscheiden.


----------



## Hattrix (29. September 2007)

Aber habe doch 8859-1 angegeben. Wo siehst du UTF-8?


----------



## Gumbo (29. September 2007)

Die Zeichensequenzen Ã¶ und Ã¼ deuten darauf hin, dass ein UTF-8-kodierter Text als ISO 8859-1 interpretiert wird, da die Zeichen ä und ü in UTF-8 als 0xC3A4 beziehungsweise 0xC3BC kodiert werden, was mit ISO 8859-1 interpretiert eben den Zeichen Ã und ¶ beziehungsweise Ã und ¼ entspricht.


----------



## Hattrix (29. September 2007)

Frage:
Warum hat dies bisher aber funktioniert

Was habe ich geändert?:
Ich habe meine index.php geändert. Dort sind nur noch includes drin, statt bisher ohne includes! Liegt es etwa daran?


----------

